

Will I be down-voted for giving a W3Schools link? - aritraghosh007
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/120025/will-i-be-downvoted-for-giving-a-w3schools-link

======
tzaman
The main problems with any QA (or discussion board) site is that many newbies
just ask instead of searching for the answer a bit. If you ask me every
developer-relevant QA site should have a big bold red statement at the top
saying "Have you tried google?".

I visit SO a lot, but haven't posted a single question. pretty much everything
I need to know has already been answered.

